# around 5000, a decent camera for occasional pics...



## confused stupid (Jul 23, 2011)

Please suggest me a nice camera around 5000(not a very strict budget). My previous camera was Sony Cybershot DSC-S2000, and I was quite satisfied with it. I am not an enthusiastic person about photography, I will use it only in school trips(2-3/year), other trips(2-3/year), parties(hardly once a month). Summing everything up, I will use it only about 10 times an year.
A feature that I found missing in my previous cam was that it took too much time to click photos(on clicking, it took about 1-2 seconds to "process" them), I would really love if my new cam takes less time...
And as I have no knowledge of cameras and photography, so here are some questions:
-What is Point and Shoot? I see a lot of threads related to it here...
-What else is to be noted other than MP and Zoom of camera?


----------

